# Ozarks Land for Rent 13 acres for $200 month MIssouri



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Woodsy 13 acres on main highway. 12 under new 5 barbwire fence. Enough cleared for a horse or a couple calves, or bossy the cow. 8x12 livestock 3 sided shed. Small pond for water. Deep well and pump, sewer lagoon ready to hook to. Power pole and meter ready to hookup to. Place has an old mobile home which has been given away and awaits its removal. Nice driveway. Busy highway good place for a small business---lawnmower shop used to be there but that building no longer, just some cement and a power pole left. Place should provide some deer and turkey hunting---no permit needed if your leasee of property larger than 5 acres in MO. What you need is a mobile home or tiny house. The small portable cabins can be bought with no money down. We have two more of these type places rented and one family had two of these brought in and finished the inside. When they save up to get their own place they can call the building mover and away they go. 40 minutes to Springfield, 25 to Lebanon, 25 to Bennett Springs Trout Park. Rent is $200 per month, plus 20 for trash. No codes or inspectors in this county. Not interest in RV's unless you are using as Temp house while getting set up. Not interested in renting to unrelated multiple parties--ie not legally married.. Pets??? All you want. Poultry? By all means. Just build you coops so you can take them with you when you buy your own place in the future. Homesteading about as cheap as you can go. Email if interested in google maps location to have a street and overhead view. Thanks


----------



## Mikal (May 24, 2017)

yrag said:


> Woodsy 13 acres on main highway. 12 under new 5 barbwire fence. Enough cleared for a horse or a couple calves, or bossy the cow. 8x12 livestock 3 sided shed. Small pond for water. Deep well and pump, sewer lagoon ready to hook to. Power pole and meter ready to hookup to. Place has an old mobile home which has been given away and awaits its removal. Nice driveway. Busy highway good place for a small business---lawnmower shop used to be there but that building no longer, just some cement and a power pole left. Place should provide some deer and turkey hunting---no permit needed if your leasee of property larger than 5 acres in MO. What you need is a mobile home or tiny house. The small portable cabins can be bought with no money down. We have two more of these type places rented and one family had two of these brought in and finished the inside. When they save up to get their own place they can call the building mover and away they go. 40 minutes to Springfield, 25 to Lebanon, 25 to Bennett Springs Trout Park. Rent is $200 per month, plus 20 for trash. No codes or inspectors in this county. Not interest in RV's unless you are using as Temp house while getting set up. Not interested in renting to unrelated multiple parties--ie not legally married.. Pets??? All you want. Poultry? By all means. Just build you coops so you can take them with you when you buy your own place in the future. Homesteading about as cheap as you can go. Email if interested in google maps location to have a street and overhead view. Thanks





yrag said:


> Woodsy 13 acres on main highway. 12 under new 5 barbwire fence. Enough cleared for a horse or a couple calves, or bossy the cow. 8x12 livestock 3 sided shed. Small pond for water. Deep well and pump, sewer lagoon ready to hook to. Power pole and meter ready to hookup to. Place has an old mobile home which has been given away and awaits its removal. Nice driveway. Busy highway good place for a small business---lawnmower shop used to be there but that building no longer, just some cement and a power pole left. Place should provide some deer and turkey hunting---no permit needed if your leasee of property larger than 5 acres in MO. What you need is a mobile home or tiny house. The small portable cabins can be bought with no money down. We have two more of these type places rented and one family had two of these brought in and finished the inside. When they save up to get their own place they can call the building mover and away they go. 40 minutes to Springfield, 25 to Lebanon, 25 to Bennett Springs Trout Park. Rent is $200 per month, plus 20 for trash. No codes or inspectors in this county. Not interest in RV's unless you are using as Temp house while getting set up. Not interested in renting to unrelated multiple parties--ie not legally married.. Pets??? All you want. Poultry? By all means. Just build you coops so you can take them with you when you buy your own place in the future. Homesteading about as cheap as you can go. Email if interested in google maps location to have a street and overhead view. Thanks


Good morning,

My name is Mikal Weatherholt. My wife and I are looking for land to begin homesteading. I was raised in Indiana mostly by my grandfather who taught me how to grow food, be a steward of the land and raise livestock. We have the money for 6 months up front and would like to discuss a long term agreement if you would be open to do so. I would very much like to see the land from Google maps along with any pictures you have. I can fly out over an upcoming weekend to see the property and meet face to face. 

Thank you for your time. 

Mikal J. Weatherholt


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Mikal said:


> Good morning,
> 
> My name is Mikal Weatherholt. My wife and I are looking for land to begin homesteading. I was raised in Indiana mostly by my grandfather who taught me how to grow food, be a steward of the land and raise livestock. We have the money for 6 months up front and would like to discuss a long term agreement if you would be open to do so. I would very much like to see the land from Google maps along with any pictures you have. I can fly out over an upcoming weekend to see the property and meet face to face.
> 
> Thank you for your time


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Will PM


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Will PM


----------



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Buffalo Mo, then east on route 32 to route JJ. Now go past JJ on 32 to 3rd drive on right. There you are.


----------

